# JOptionPane wird nicht angezeigt



## SammY (7. Sep 2006)

Guten Morgen erst mal,

hab ein kleines Problem. Ich mache eine DB Abfrage und des ausgelesene Name soll in einem 
JOptionPane angezeigt werden. Der öffnet sich aber leider nicht!!
Kommentiere ich den DB Teil aus wir er angezeigt.

Hier der Quelltext:

```
DbUser user = new DbUser();
	String sUser = user.selectUserID(Integer.parseInt(rst.getString(1)));
	if(i != 0)
	    JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(prog, "User " + sUser + " will sie Adden", "UserRequest", JOptionPane.YES_NO_OPTION, JOptionPane.QUESTION_MESSAGE);
```


Gruß SammY


----------



## thE_29 (7. Sep 2006)

Vielleicht wird ne Exception geworfen?!


----------



## SammY (7. Sep 2006)

Nein wird leider nicht. Es scheint als würde es kurz eingeblendet werden und dann gleich wieder verschwinden.


----------



## SammY (7. Sep 2006)

Sorry fehler von mir.
Es wird eine Exception geworfen.


```
Fehler: java.sql.SQLException: After end of result set
```


----------



## thE_29 (7. Sep 2006)

Dh, du fragst was ab, obwohl es kein Ergebnis gab 

Und lasst euch immer die Exceptions ausgeben!

ein try/catch(Exception ex){} bringt keinem schwein was!!!!


----------



## SammY (7. Sep 2006)

Hab mein Problem schon rausgefunden.

Danke aber trotzdem.

Gruß SammY


----------

